

Ask HN: Online English copywriter/translation service - dandare

Hi, I am a non-native speaker and I need hassle-free copywriter&#x2F;translation service for my startup.<p>Few weeks ago I saw a startup here on HN where native speaker would correct your sentences as you type, they used &quot;catnip&quot; as currency, I&#x27;ve been googling for 30 minutes but can&#x27;t find them. Any help is welcome.
======
dandare
[https://chattingcat.com/](https://chattingcat.com/)

